# Cross training in other martial arts.



## Rabbitthekitten (Sep 5, 2016)

What are the views on this for beginners. I just started learning taekwondo but because of my work schedule there will be a two week block every eight weeks where I won't be able to attend classes. 

There are local Judo and Japanese Jiu Jitsu clubs where I could attend. Would this be a bad idea or are they sufficiently different not to interfere? Or should I just go down the gym instead? I'd keep my main focus on taekwondo, it's just something to do when I can't attend. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Sep 5, 2016)

My thought on this is that it's fine, but don't pick something similar, but also not something that takes a very different approach. For instance, I'd suggest someone start one type of Karate would find it difficult to pick up a second type of Karate at the same time, but might find it useful (and not terribly more difficult) to pick up wrestling or Judo alongside their primary art.

At the same time, someone starting out in Shotokan might find it confusing to also start in Ueshiba's Aikido, since one uses more angular movement and the other more circular movement. You'd have both instructors telling you all the time what the "right" and "wrong" movements are, and they'd be telling you fairly different stories (and they'd both be right). The clashing principles can create a lot of confusion.

In your case, if I had to choose, I'd think the Judo would be less likely to create confusion. "Japanese Jiu Jitsu" is a very broad (and not always accurate) term, and many of them could have primary principles of movement that clash with your TKD. I will say that I think you'd probably be best served by waiting a little before adding the second art. Give your body time to start getting comfortable with the new movements before you add another new set. When you find you're taking good stances relatively automatically and delivering reasonable technique, that's probably a safe time to think about expanding. For some folks, that happens in a few weeks. For others, it takes a year. Let your own pace be your guide.


----------



## MaMaD (Sep 5, 2016)

if u decided to do just taekwondo, ask ur coach to give u some taekwondo exercise for that time in gym.


----------



## Rabbitthekitten (Sep 5, 2016)

gpseymour said:


> In your case, if I had to choose, I'd think the Judo would be less likely to create confusion. "Japanese Jiu Jitsu" is a very broad (and not always accurate) term, and many of them could have primary principles of movement that clash with your TKD. I will say that I think you'd probably be best served by waiting a little before adding the second art. Give your body time to start getting comfortable with the new movements before you add another new set.



Ok. I see your points. So maybe I should just go to the gym and then if I feel good later Judo would be a good option to look at if I want to go forward with that.


----------



## Rabbitthekitten (Sep 5, 2016)

MaMaD said:


> if u decided to do just taekwondo, ask ur coach to give u some taekwondo exercise for that time in gym.



That's a good idea actually. I didn't think of that.


----------



## Jenna (Sep 5, 2016)

Rabbitthekitten said:


> What are the views on this for beginners. I just started learning taekwondo but because of my work schedule there will be a two week block every eight weeks where I won't be able to attend classes.
> 
> There are local Judo and Japanese Jiu Jitsu clubs where I could attend. Would this be a bad idea or are they sufficiently different not to interfere? Or should I just go down the gym instead? I'd keep my main focus on taekwondo, it's just something to do when I can't attend.
> 
> Any thoughts?


When you cannot attend your TKD.. you could not just practice your TKD? There is some thing wrong with your TKD that you are looking to dilute out your experience already? Watch TKD vids.. read TKD manuals.. do more TKD when you are not able to attend classes no?? x


----------



## Rabbitthekitten (Sep 5, 2016)

Jenna said:


> When you cannot attend your TKD.. you could not just practice your TKD? There is some thing wrong with your TKD that you are looking to dilute out your experience already? Watch TKD vids.. read TKD manuals.. do more TKD when you are not able to attend classes no?? x



Ohh I do all this stuff anyway. It's more about getting out of the house to be honest and doing something positive. I live alone and hate sitting around doing nothing.


----------



## frank raud (Sep 5, 2016)

Is your intention to only train in your secondary art during the time you can't do TKD? Because training in something for two weeks every two months is not a good way to progress. As well, unless the clubs just charge a drop in fee, very expensive for little training. Maybe find another student in your TKD class to work out with during those two weeks?


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 5, 2016)

Rabbitthekitten said:


> Ohh I do all this stuff anyway. It's more about getting out of the house to be honest and doing something positive. I live alone and hate sitting around doing nothing.



Go see Nathan at Leicester Shoot, you don't have to wait until the beginners course.


----------



## Rabbitthekitten (Sep 5, 2016)

frank raud said:


> Is your intention to only train in your secondary art during the time you can't do TKD? Because training in something for two weeks every two months is not a good way to progress. As well, unless the clubs just charge a drop in fee, very expensive for little training. Maybe find another student in your TKD class to work out with during those two weeks?



Well, it was just so that I would be doing something, rather than doing nothing. I'm guessing from the comments here it's not a great idea. 



Tez3 said:


> Go see Nathan at Leicester Shoot, you don't have to wait until the beginners course.



I'll think about this. But it looks a bit sporty and competitive. I prefer the arts side of things. I will have a look though.


----------



## drop bear (Sep 5, 2016)

the more you cross train the more you are able to separate and integrate different systems. 

if you don't cross train you won't be able to cross train very well.


----------



## Rabbitthekitten (Sep 5, 2016)

drop bear said:


> the more you cross train the more you are able to separate and integrate different systems.
> 
> if you don't cross train you won't be able to cross train very well.



So you think it's a good thing to do?


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 6, 2016)

Rabbitthekitten said:


> Well, it was just so that I would be doing something, rather than doing nothing. I'm guessing from the comments here it's not a great idea.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll think about this. But it looks a bit sporty and competitive. I prefer the arts side of things. I will have a look though.



You have one art already, if you are going to do something else then it needs to be something that won't interfere with that art,  so do something for fun, something 'sporty' and very different from your art would be ideal. Some groundwork will compliment your art, (don't assume that jui jitsu isn't an art by the way). It's not always done to be competitive, you don't have to grade if you don't want to, if you just need something that will help fitness this will, plus the atmosphere while it's hard working is different from a formal TKD class.


----------



## KangTsai (Sep 6, 2016)

More a financial issue really. If paying extra doesn't affect you significantly, go do some grappling; it makes a fantastic part in a fighting arsenal.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Sep 6, 2016)

Rabbitthekitten said:


> Well, it was just so that I would be doing something, rather than doing nothing. I'm guessing from the comments here it's not a great idea.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll think about this. But it looks a bit sporty and competitive. I prefer the arts side of things. I will have a look though.


If you are only going to train intermittently like that, make sure you tell the prospective instructor that's your plan, and ask if that's a reasonable approach. If it was me, I'd focus on just a very few things for you, since you won't be in on a regular basis. I take the same approach if I get a Summer student.


----------



## FlamingJulian (Sep 6, 2016)

I think it'd be fine. A lot of MMA schools aren't really "Mixed martial arts", they're learning different styles on different days so I say go for it 


-Julian


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 6, 2016)

Shift work is a bugger but it can't be helped, instructors know this and will understand. I worked shifts for years until I retired and oh the bliss of going to bed every night and waking up in the morning, all at decent times lol.


----------



## Rabbitthekitten (Sep 6, 2016)

Ok, lot's of points to take on board here. I think I'll leave it for a few months anyway before I start thinking about anything else. But thanks for all your input.


----------



## WaterGal (Sep 6, 2016)

Rabbitthekitten said:


> What are the views on this for beginners. I just started learning taekwondo but because of my work schedule there will be a two week block every eight weeks where I won't be able to attend classes.
> 
> There are local Judo and Japanese Jiu Jitsu clubs where I could attend. Would this be a bad idea or are they sufficiently different not to interfere? Or should I just go down the gym instead? I'd keep my main focus on taekwondo, it's just something to do when I can't attend.
> 
> Any thoughts?



Is your idea to take (say) one TKD class and one Judo class every week for 6 weeks, and then for 2 weeks just go to the judo class?   Or are you thinking of training only in TKD for 6 weeks and then only Judo for 2 weeks?

The first approach is workable, though it does mean you have twice as much material to remember and practice at home.  The second one.... I don't think you'll make much progress in Judo/Jiu-jitsu if you practice it that irregularly.  In that case, I think you'd be better off just taking some time at home or the gym to practice your TKD forms and techniques (some gyms have punching bags and other equipment you could use).


----------



## PhotonGuy (Sep 7, 2016)

Rabbitthekitten said:


> What are the views on this for beginners. I just started learning taekwondo but because of my work schedule there will be a two week block every eight weeks where I won't be able to attend classes.
> 
> There are local Judo and Japanese Jiu Jitsu clubs where I could attend. Would this be a bad idea or are they sufficiently different not to interfere? Or should I just go down the gym instead? I'd keep my main focus on taekwondo, it's just something to do when I can't attend.
> 
> Any thoughts?



Cross training in Judo or Jiu Jitsu might not be a bad idea since the styles are quite different than Tae Kwon Do. Its not uncommon for people who first start training at my dojo who've never trained in the martial arts to sign up for both Judo and Karate since both styles are quite different and both are good to know.


----------



## maryf (Sep 7, 2016)

well going to gym is not as same of learning martial arts, however i am also new to it, therefore this information will be helpful for me too.


----------



## Jedmus (Sep 8, 2016)

Rabbitthekitten said:


> What are the views on this for beginners. I just started learning taekwondo but because of my work schedule there will be a two week block every eight weeks where I won't be able to attend classes.
> 
> There are local Judo and Japanese Jiu Jitsu clubs where I could attend. Would this be a bad idea or are they sufficiently different not to interfere? Or should I just go down the gym instead? I'd keep my main focus on taekwondo, it's just something to do when I can't attend.
> 
> Any thoughts?



Cross training in Judo would be your best bet as this is quite different to Tae Kwondo and rather than interfere with your Tae Kwondo training, this would broaden your overall knowledge and self defense skills.

I would say though that starting off learning two Martial Arts would be very difficult and you'd be better off learning Tae Kwondo and going to the Gym until you feel confident enough to take on another Martial Art along side Tae Kwondo


----------



## wingchun100 (Sep 9, 2016)

Rabbitthekitten said:


> What are the views on this for beginners. I just started learning taekwondo but because of my work schedule there will be a two week block every eight weeks where I won't be able to attend classes.
> 
> There are local Judo and Japanese Jiu Jitsu clubs where I could attend. Would this be a bad idea or are they sufficiently different not to interfere? Or should I just go down the gym instead? I'd keep my main focus on taekwondo, it's just something to do when I can't attend.
> 
> Any thoughts?


 
Get a good grip on TKD first. The most obvious distinction between the two is that one art is up close, the other is long range. I say just practice your forms and techniques during the timeframe when you can't attend class.


----------



## maryf (Sep 10, 2016)

Wow good idea of practicing martial arts at home by taking assistance from this forum. Definitely more can be searched and images as well.


----------

